# Best Time For Hereford Inlet?



## EtownMike (Jul 22, 2004)

What's the best month(s) to fish Hereford Inlet and nearby water for blues or stripers? I'll be limited to jetties, piers, or surf. I was down quite a few years ago but I don't remember when, just that it was off-season for hotel rates.

Also, I was told I should try Moore's Inlet, but I can't find it on my map. Is that another name for Hereford or Townsends?

Mike


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Mike!

I'm not familiar with a Moore's Inlet. The best time to hit Hereford Inlet for stripers is Columbus Day through November (see N Wildwood Rocks under Hot Spots.) November is the best month for slammer blues (15 pounds plus) from the Wildwood and Wildwood Crest surf (use mullet rigs.)


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

"Moore's Inlet" is a bar/nightclub on the water down that area (not far from the rocks you speak of, Jake).


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings KHangler!

Thanks for clearing THAT one up! Having turned 50 this year, I'll be sticking to the slower pace at Tony's Cafe (26th and Delaware.)


----------



## EtownMike (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Jake, sounds like I'll need to take some time off in November.

Also, thanks KHangler. I'm not sure if someone was pulling my leg or if they truly meant the water around Moore's Inlet was a good place to fish. Perhaps the lights attract fish.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

No problem. Let us know how you make out there, Mike. (Fishing. For fish.)


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings EtownMike!

Could be they were using it as a reference point. I've heard people talk about fishing in front of the church, but the church is a block from the water. You can see the steeple from the rocks, though....


----------

